# Sniper Elite 4



## Cyberghost (Mar 7, 2016)

*cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steam/apps/312660/header.jpg?t=1457366858​
Sniper Elite 4 is the next game in the award-winning, chart-topping shooter series. 

Launching 2016, Sniper Elite 4 combines genre-defining ballistics, breathless emergent stealth, and gripping thirdperson action across the largest and most diverse environments ever seen in a Sniper Elite game.

*WELCOME TO ITALY, 1943*
Set in the aftermath of its award-winning predecessor, Sniper Elite 4 continues the series’ World War Two heritage by transporting players across the beautiful Italian peninsula, from sun-drenched Mediterranean coastal towns, to colossal Nazi megastructures, daunting forests and giddying mountain monasteries inspired by Monte Cassino. 

Covert agent and elite marksman Karl Fairburne must fight alongside the brave men and women of the Italian Resistance to help free their country from the yoke of Fascism, and defeat a terrifying new threat with the potential to halt the Allied fightback in Europe before it’s even begun. 

If his mission fails, there will be no Operation Overlord, no D-Day landings, and no Victory in Europe.

*TRUE NEXT-GENERATION SNIPING.*
With an expansive campaign for 1-2 players and dedicated co-op and adversarial multiplayer modes, Sniper Elite 4 aims to deliver the definitive World War Two shooter for a generation, with unrivalled sniping freedom across maps many times the size of those seen in Sniper Elite 3.

Source: STEAM

​


----------



## Desmond (Mar 8, 2016)

Honestly, the storylines of the previous Sniper Elite games were pretty weak and Fairburne is a very unflattering hero. But the gameplay is damn good.

Let's see how this one turns up.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2016)

Well I dont't really care about story in shooter games too much. A good story is always a welcome things but as long as gameplay is nice and game is not too short, I am OK with it. I RPGs story matters a  lot to me.


----------



## 007 (Mar 8, 2016)

Looking forward to it. Let's see.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 8, 2016)

I loved Sniper Elite 1, v2. 

SE 3 was not that good.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2016)

I hope there would be female soldiers in SE4 who we have to kill.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 8, 2016)

gameranand said:


> I hope there would be female soldiers in SE4 who we have to kill.



Women were never allowed to fight in wars in Nazi Germany (Edit: Or in Fascist Italy). However, Soviets had female soldiers.

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Well I dont't really care about story in shooter games too much. A good story is always a welcome things but as long as gameplay is nice and game is not too short, I am OK with it. I RPGs story matters a  lot to me.



I believe that there should be some minimum story to give some context to what you are doing and to keep things interesting over the course of the game. Gameplay is the redeeming factor of Sniper Elite, but I believe that they could do more with the story and give a little better personality to Fairburne. Compare this to Shadow Warrior or Serious Sam, those also have a vague storyline, but a 100 times better and Lo Wang and Sam have interesting personalities.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 8, 2016)

Oh boy.. Serious Sam brings in a flood of fond memories!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Women were never allowed to fight in wars in Nazi Germany (Edit: Or in Fascist Italy). However, Soviets had female soldiers.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I totally agree, but unfortunately story is getting a back seat in most of the FPS games. many don't even bother with any story at all. Its a sad truth.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 8, 2016)

It's like FPS games are going backwards, all the way up to Doom when John Carmack compared stories in video games to stories in porn.


----------



## sohan_92 (Mar 8, 2016)

I hate it, the way shooting nazi testicles. No idea what devs' think by giving x-ray vision to it.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 9, 2016)

Why do you think its rated M?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Mar 9, 2016)

It is not about rating(May be it is the sole reason for M rating)... but literally is it really necessary to show x-ray vision for that shot. Oh wait, there is also testicles shot count in status.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 9, 2016)

Lol. The devs probably put it in for some keks.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2016)

That is why I wanted female opponents...


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 10, 2016)

oooh you wanna see dem jugs explode, dontcha???


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> oooh you wanna see dem jugs explode, dontcha???


jugs and wells my brother...jugs and wells.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 10, 2016)

gameranand said:


> jugs and wells my brother...jugs and wells.



Jugs will explode. 

Wells? Well, wells implode


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 10, 2016)

I like the colors and liked sniver V2 the most. Hope this makes a good game


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> Jugs will explode.
> 
> Wells? Well, wells implode


Not gonna happen....Damn developers. CDPR are awesome in $hit like this.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 11, 2016)

If everyone does stuff like that then feminist groups will protest to the american govt. until it bans them.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> If everyone does stuff like that then feminist groups will protest to the american govt. until it bans them.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Fine...Ban game in USA and India....I'll arrange a key from some other country (ROW).


----------



## 007 (Mar 18, 2016)

Here comes Sniper Elite 4 Pre-Alpha Footage: X-Rays and Testicle Kills! Enjoy!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 19, 2016)

It basically combines a little parkour style in the game. God thinking.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 14, 2016)

​


----------



## Desmond (Jun 14, 2016)

007 said:


> Here comes Sniper Elite 4 Pre-Alpha Footage: X-Rays and Testicle Kills! Enjoy!



Assassin's Creed: 1940 confirmed.


----------



## 007 (Jun 22, 2016)

E3 LiveCast


----------



## 007 (Sep 21, 2016)

Sniper Elite 4 is now available for pre-order on Steam. 

Normal Edition - *₹1179*
Deluxe Edition (including season pass) - *₹1739*
Pre-order bonus: *Target Führer mission DLC and Camouflage Rifles Skin Pack*

*i.imgur.com/CDUQmOf.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Sep 21, 2016)

Pricing is good enough for liking.


----------



## 007 (Sep 21, 2016)

First gameplay trailer


----------



## 007 (Dec 7, 2016)

Italy 1943 - Story Trailer


----------



## gameranand (Dec 9, 2016)

Italy. Nice, I just can't get enough of these games. Very few good sniping games with all the elements that I like and want.


----------



## 007 (Feb 1, 2017)

101 Gameplay Trailer


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 1, 2017)

Im here to chew bubble gum and shoot testicles..
and im all out of bubblegum
-Sniper Elite guy


----------



## 007 (Feb 11, 2017)

Timing is Everything - Launch Trailer


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 12, 2017)

SNIPER ELITE 4 Single Player Gameplay Walkthrough Part 1 (PS4 Xbox One PC) 2017 - YouTub

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Feb 13, 2017)

The game looks so beautiful. I mean the setting is quite different from the last two games which were kind of gritty.


----------

